# 5-a-side Player Needed - ChCh



## grantanddebs (Mar 30, 2015)

Looking for a good 5 a side player or goalkeeper for our Monday night Team. Must be able to play every Monday evening. 
Its a small, privately run League with 8 Teams and its a great league to play in. Games alternate on a weekly basis between 6.30pm and 8.30pm.

Its $35 per team, so if we have 5 players then its $7 per game. Games are 40min long and the Hall is in central Christchurch.

We are looking for either a good goalkeeper or a good outfield player with good passing, awareness and fitness level. Age doesn't matter.

Get in touch if you may be keen!
Cheers, Grant


----------

